

Ask HN: How did Hipmunk integrate AirBnB rentals? - njstartups

If you check out Hipmunk's hotel search you'll notice that not only do they feature hotels but they also feature AirBnB rentals.  How did they do that?
======
benatkin
It would seem that they know each other:

[http://blog.hipmunk.com/post/6493889280/your-guide-to-a-
priv...](http://blog.hipmunk.com/post/6493889280/your-guide-to-a-private-
island-vacation-hipmunk) [http://blog.airbnb.com/your-own-private-island-from-
airbnb-h...](http://blog.airbnb.com/your-own-private-island-from-airbnb-
hipmunk-a)

~~~
kn0thing
Yep. YC Mafia :) Airbnb has a rudimentary (MVP) referral api that we've got
access to.

~~~
njstartups
Thanks! Saw you speak at the Under30CEO-NYC meetup a few days ago... very
inspiring!

~~~
kn0thing
Huzzah! Thank you.

------
mtt05001
Same way other (orbitz, kayak etc) do it. There is very little money in
airline ticket sale cuts. A much bigger market and ultimately how these
companies make a majority of their money is thru hotels.

------
ahsanhilal
They are both YC companies so I am pretty sure they know each other.

